# Room wanted !



## nemanjama (Mar 11, 2008)

I am 23 yo european guy working in DIC and looking for a room in barsha,jumeirah,marina,springs,gardens or anywhere close to dubai internet city.
Should be available from 1st April
050 9768947


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

To avoid spam, I'd recommend NOT putting a personal telephone number on a public board. You can ask people to send you a personal message instead.


----------

